# Need help , electrical



## Mimimolo (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi guys . Looking for help troubleshooting my 2018 Cruze ! My dash is acting crazy , no light , instrument cluster doesn’t work , no ac ,no radio ,can’t hear when blinker is activated . However headlights and blinkers do work . 
Checked all fuses already . Thanks for any advice !!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you out of warranty?


----------



## Mimimolo (Mar 29, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Are you out of warranty?


Yes , unfortunately I purchased it 3 months ago from Hertz rental . From what I’m reading on the warranty through them , it only covers engine & transmission issues !


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mimimolo said:


> Yes , unfortunately I purchased it 3 months ago from Hertz rental . From what I’m reading on the warranty through them , it only covers engine & transmission issues !


I don't know about Hertz warranty but manufacture warranty covers 3 years 36,000 miles bumper to bumper regardless who owns the vehicle.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know about Hertz warranty but manufacture warranty covers 3 years 36,000 miles bumper to bumper regardless who owns the vehicle.


If it came from a rental company it could be over the 36k mileage even if it's still in the 3 year timeframe. There might also be factory warranty stipulations because it was a rental. But yes if it's under the 36k (and not exempt due to being a rental) definitely get it to a dealer and get it taken care of for free.

Go to My GM site (Owner Center Home), create an account and put in your VIN. It'll give you the warranty status.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I would disconnect the battery for about 15 minutes and then re-connect and see what happens.


----------

